# انشاء ورشة



## أحمد رأفت (9 فبراير 2012)

اريد انشاء ورشة تعمل فى Steel Structure و قطاعات الألومنيوم 
فارجو من سيادتكم انواع الماكينات المطلوبة


----------



## أحمد رأفت (11 فبراير 2012)

انا الحمد الله توصلت لبعض الماكينات هاتلقوة فى الملف المرفق


----------



## zehpdmganr (6 مارس 2012)

M23 also urged its supporters to "be ready for peaceful protests to be held across the country in the coming days.",burberryUN rights chief Navi Pillay said she was disturbed by reports that police in Senegal used "excessive force" against anti-government protestors ahead of a February 26 election.The West has distanced itself from its erstwhile ally amid rising violence in one of Africa's most stable nations. "The entire world and indeed former leaders in Tunisia,Lunettes De Soleil, Egypt and Libya grossly under-estimated the power of citizen action ... The same attitude from President Wade may just turn out to be his greatest undoing,Lunettes De Soleil Ray Ban," said David Kode,burberry, a Johannesburg-based analyst and West Africa expert."The election will not take place neither in the United States, nor France,ray ban, nor anywhere else,louboutin pas cher," he said.The anti-Wade June 23 Movement (M23) called for a prayer meeting in central Dakar on Friday for those killed during protests against President Abdoulaye Wade's candidacy for a third presidential term in February 26 polls.Wade argues he can serve another two seven-year terms from 2012 because a constitutional cap was only introduced in 2008, after his latest reelection.AFP - Senegal's opposition on Thursday promised fresh protests in coming days as President Abdoulaye Wade derided their resistance to his bid for a third term as a "light breeze".Following riots in June last year,Lunettes de Soleil Prada, Juppe warned that Wade's insistence on seeking a third term could "produce the same effects" as seen in Libya, where leader Moamer Kadhafi was overthrown in a popular uprising.Government appealed in a statement Thursday for "restraint",burberry soldes, condemning violence which broke out during the protest.Paris echoed earlier calls from Washington which urged Wade,burberry soldes, in office since 2000, to allow power to pass "to the next generation."French Foreign Minister Alain Juppe on Wednesday said the country "wished a generational change could be organised," in the first sign the former colonial master would prefer Wade step down.Government has brushed off opposition threats of mass resistance,louboutin, saying the turnout, around 10,000 witnesses say,lunettes rayban, showed a lack of support."The president was commenting on threats by the opposition who said their march would be the final assault on the presidential palace," Sall told AFP Thursday.On Thursday protesters marched peacefully in the northern city of Saint-Louis."A breeze is a light wind which rustles the leaves of a tree, but never becomes a hurricane," Wade said Wednesday during a ceremony in Dakar.Wade has previously dismissed the opposition's campaign of mass resistance as "temper tantrums."M23 protests to force Wade to withdraw his candidacy have descended into riots, leaving four people dead since Friday when the country's highest court said Wade can run in the elections despite already having served two terms.Wade said his supporters "know very well these current agitations don't seem to be affecting the Senegalese."Senegal's Foreign Minister Madicke Niang told journalists that while Senegal was open to advice, it would not "take lessons in democracy from anyone.""The country's strong tradition of peaceful, democratic elections could be jeopardised if the authorities mishandle the ongoing protests," she warned in a statement.UN rights chief Navi Pillay on Thursday joined the chorus of international criticism.On Thursday private newspapers headlined with the "desertion" of Wade by western nations after France and the United States spoke out against his candidacy. SENEGAL Youths clash with police in fresh anti-Wade protests On The Observers A night of violence in Dakar, captured in amateur videos SENEGAL Dakar lifts protest ban as anti-Wade rallies continue Date created : 02/02/2012 Print Comment Send this page"I hope I will still be here next year to further prove my ambitions for you," Wade said.His comments came as analysts warned Senegal was ripe for an "African Spring" in the style of uprisings which have spread through the Arab world, if the opposition managed to mobilise.In bustling Dakar it was business as usual after student clashes with police on Wednesday which followed the death of a fellow student during a rally on Tuesday night. The 32-year-old was run over by a vehicle. Wade: The man who would be president – again SENEGAL Wade: The man who would be president – again The comments headlined in several daily newspapers and were confirmed by Wade's spokesman for the electoral campaign El Hadj Amadou Sall.相关的主题文章： another source said. in Sarkozy's case Mugesera's lawyer Martin Roy told reporters.


----------

